# Hand cutting dovetails



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm one of those people who really likes to hand cut dovetails. I've always marked and cut the tail board first, then transferred the tails onto the pin board.

I know there is no right or wrong way, just what works for the individual.

Let's see what everyones preference is, tails first, or pins first.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Can't remember*

Maybe that's why I'm so slow at the hand dovetails, I really haven't developed a procedure.

It might depend on whether it's half blind or through DTs whether I cut the pins or the tails first.

I will say that 95% of the dovetails drawer boxes I build, I use a router jig. I save the hand work for special pieces.

I don't think anyone would be interested in Bret's 1 hour hand dovetailed drawer box Video.

Bret


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I also always cut the tails first. I also like to use a coping saw to remove most of the waste before chopping the bottom to the line. It saves me from needing to sharpen my chisels as much.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I cut the pins first only because I use a simple jig and my band saw. Then I transfer the lines to the tail board and cut them flat on the band saw. I'll clean up with a chisel to make them fit. All it takes is practice. 

And don't practice with soft wood. Using a bigger hammer you can make almost anything fit. Using force is not the way to learn how to make dove tails.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

I like Tails First.

It works for me... so, I am NOT going to 'fix' it. :yes:


----------



## MarcR (Nov 28, 2010)

Tails first here.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Of interest...*

Using the bandsaw to cut dovetails...kinda sorta..almost hand cut? 
He's a "pins first" guy. :blink: bill
http://www.djmarks.com/stories/djm/Cutting_Dovetails_On_The_Bandsaw_46848.asp

I like this one better:
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/bsdtj.html


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

another vote for pin first


----------

